# How comeDomestic rabbits can't live in the wild?



## Joe.G (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wondering why a Domestic Rabbit can't make it in the wild? I am not planning on releasing mine, but just wondering why, They can handle the weather, They act just like the wild rabbits I see running around my property.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 27, 2012)

They will most probably be eaten. From what ive learned wild rabbits dont live long in the wild either.

Think about it, a poor defensless bunny hoping thru the neighborhood, what is it going to do if a dog with high prey drive chases it? Die from a heart attack or be eaten.. Not cool!

I dont think rabbits do well in extreme temps, whether it be cold or hot.

This is just my take on it though.


----------



## Joe.G (Jul 27, 2012)

Watching the Animal Planet this morning is what got me thinking more about it, they were talking about Australia and the Rabbits. It seems like other animals are able to adapt, and it seems like rabbits could adapt just fine but I guess it is harder for them.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jul 27, 2012)

Domestic rabbits do not have the same imunites that wild rabbits have to survive. Some can probably adapt but it would be difficult for them if they have sensitive stomaches. The diet would change and the water would not be the pure water that we give our pets so the bacteria in the water alone could cause difficulties.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 27, 2012)

Like Robin pointed out, their systems are far more delicate then a wild rabbits. Then there is also the fact that domestic rabbits do not have the right coloring to him. When there is a jack rabbit hiding in long, brown grass, you will not spot them nearly as quickly as a Dutch or multi-colored bunny. They would be easily spotted by predators.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2012)

If you have ever read "Watership Down" it kind of tells why they can't adapt. When a domestic rabbit gets scared they freeze but a wild rabbit has that fight or flight reflex. Although I want to know why domestic and wild rabbits cant breed


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 27, 2012)

Most domestic rabbits don't have the skills to survive. They don't really know which plants are safe to eat and might not know where to find a variety of food. Most rabbits are used to a diet of pellets, hay and veggies, so might not even see grass or other plants as food. Water can be hard to find, so even if they do get moisture from the food, they still might have issues with finding water. Domestic rabbits are used to people and some are used to dogs and cats. This can mean they won't run away from a dog or cat and get hurt or killed because of it. They won't know about cars and the road, so could get hit by a car pretty easily. While they still have instincts about predators, they are still easy targets for birds and other predators. Most domestic rabbits don't have good camouflage, they stick out and that would make them more easy targets. 

While there are areas who do have feral rabbit populations, the rabbits there tend to be young. They can reach the age to breed, will have a few litters, but don't live to be old rabbits. Since rabbits can start to breed around 4-5 months, have 4-6 kits per litter and could have a litter every month, populations can keep growing even if individuals don't live too long.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm reminded of the canine descendants that live in our houses. Although all are descended from the Wolf, how many could survive in the wild or thrive there?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 27, 2012)

Cats might have a better chance of being feral than dogs or rabbits do, but even they can't do well. Animals need vet care from time to time & feral animals are out of luck.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I read that a rabbits life span in the wild is 1 year.

Domesticated rabbits can live for 10+ 

So wild rabbits don't so much better IMO.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 27, 2012)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> They don't really know which plants are safe to eat



I think this is a huge reason in and of itself. Domestics have lost the ability to know which plants are toxic and which are not. 

Also, at least here in the US, our domestic rabbits are genetically incapable of breeding with the wild rabbit population - they are a different genus.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 27, 2012)

Domestic rabbits and wild rabbits in the US can't breed because they are different species. They can mate, but the doe will not conceive. 

Now if one released domestic rabbits into the wild, it can and will get out of control. It happened in Australia, and that is why a lot of places there don't allow rabbits. 

My brother's neighbor did this a few years ago - had horrible cages and tons of his rabbits escaped. Took my brother and his son several years to control the population, though I doubt it's any better now since their neighbor still has the rabbits in implorable conditions.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2012)

Domestic rabbits have acclimated and proliferated well in some areas - New Zealand and Australia are a couple obvious examples, but also San Juan rabbits, a number of Canadian populations, British Columbia, Alaska, Florida, Okunoshima, and Enderby Island are just a few places well known for their boom in feral rabbit populations. A mere 2 rabbits that someone released 1/4 mile from my home completely wiped out all the landscaping plants and shrubs around my house. They were doing quite well for themselves until I captured them!

One example: http://www.canada.com/nanaimodailynews/news/story.html?id=f23c0eeb-fb9e-48e2-9e49-9388fe9d62ab


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess it depends on what we mean by "live". They might exist in the wild, with only the strongest surviving, but it's not a good life. Any that have markings that are easy to spot are the most vulnerable to other animals.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jul 28, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I guess it depends on what we mean by "live". They might exist in the wild, with only the strongest surviving, but it's not a good life.



The rabbits may well disagree with you on that.

Compared to being stuck in a cage for 23 hours a day without another rabbit for companionship and having their naughty bits cut out, a lot of bunnies might well prefer a shorter life of running, digging, socializing with other bunnies and mating.

That is what they evolved to do and it may well be what they prefer to do.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 28, 2012)

Caged 23 hours a day? I hope none of our members do that.

But what they prefer isn't that relevant to me. They'd also like to eat sugar 24/7, but that's not going to happen. They are animals in our charge & 'freeing' them is irresponsible. A quick kill would be more humane.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jul 28, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Caged 23 hours a day? I hope none of our members do that.


I'm thinking that we don't read the same threads.

LakeCondo* wrote:*


> But what they prefer isn't that relevant to me.


If I took that attitude, I'm pretty sure that BunBun would kill me in my sleep. Booger pees in my face and that is bad enough.

LakeCondo* wrote: *


> They'd also like to eat sugar 24/7, but that's not going to happen.



The lads prefer banana, but past a pointthey even get tired of that.

LakeCondo* wrote: *


> They are animals in our charge & 'freeing' them is irresponsible. A quick kill would be more humane.



I'm thinking that Booger would strongly disagree with you on that.He seems to enjoy hanging out with BunBun and with me feeding him banana. I gather that he prefers his current situation to being dead. Though no doubt he found four days living in the wild unnerving.

BunBun also dodged being killed. He was used as a disposable party favor ata higher profit margin than being the meat rabbit he was bred to be. At the first opportunity he got the hell out of there and ended up in my back yard. I'd never heard a rabbit give the dying rabbit scream before. I heard it from BunBun that first day. LONG and LOUD. He was quite terrified of humans at that time, buthe has since grown to barely tolerate me as long as I keep him supplied with bananas. He too seems to prefer being alive than dead. Go figger.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 29, 2012)

Caged 23 hours a day? I nope none of our members do that.

^^^i agree Orlena.

Agnes sure as heck isn't caged 23 hours a day. She is spoiled and lives a good life.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 29, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Caged 23 hours a day? I nope none of our members do that.
> 
> ^^^i agree Orlena.
> 
> Agnes sure as heck isn't caged 23 hours a day. She is spoiled and lives a good life.


Agreed, I don't think any of our consistent members do this...


----------



## caustin4 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just had first hand experience that they can't survive in the wild for long. I received an email about a rabbit being spotted on a hill near a cemetary, so I went out to go catch her. Found the black rabbit, spent 20 minutes chasing her through the cemetery and hill near by, caught her, and on my way back to the car I saw another bunny (white and brown) that was dead and by the looks of it for at least a week. Guess its hit or miss in the wild for them, the rabbits probably don't last more then a couple weeks out there.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sure that's what happens with the majority. But if they breed before they die their offspring has a little bit better chance of living a little bit longer.

Letting a pet choose how to live is like letting a toddler do so. I guess that would reduce the world's population quite a bit, as they'd choose playing in the street or jumping in the pool for hide & seek. 

Pets can't think beyond day to day & must be protected from themselves. They can't choose to die young & free because they don't understand the concepts necessary.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sure that's what happens with the majority. But if they breed before they die their offspring has a little bit better chance of living a little bit longer.

Letting a pet choose how to live is like letting a toddler do so. I guess that would reduce the world's population quite a bit, as they'd choose playing in the street or jumping in the pool for hide & seek. 

Pets can't think beyond day to day & must be protected from themselves. They can't choose to die young & free because they don't understand the concepts necessary.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 30, 2012)

I feel like my rabbits sort of have the best of both worlds. They are pampered indoor pets, but I take them out in a stroller for fresh air and sunshine at the park. I have dirt filled dig boxes and grow fresh grass for them in pots. Basically I let them experience the outside world in a controlled, safe manner. If they ever were to get loose on their own I think they would be terrified. Heck with all the thunderstorms lately I end up with several buns huddled on my lap so I can sooth them. They are terrified of the big boomies.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

Strangely, Honey isn't bothered by thunderstorms. When we had the 1st one this spring here in the country, where they're a lot louder than at my Chicago condo, I went to sit with her, thinking she'd be huddled, but she was going about her business as usual. Every once in awhile she seems aware when a dog 2 doors down is barking, but that's about it.

She was more puzzled when the electricity was off last Monday, so I needed a flashlight when I fed her. She had no idea why a bright light was close to her & moving around. Go figure. And it wasn't storming then, so it wasn't noise AND the light was was affecting her. Actually, the might have thought the moving light was a new source of food.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 30, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I feel like my rabbits sort of have the best of both worlds. They are pampered indoor pets, but I take them out in a stroller for fresh air and sunshine at the park. I have dirt filled dig boxes and grow fresh grass for them in pots. Basically I let them experience the outside world in a controlled, safe manner. If they ever were to get loose on their own I think they would be terrified. Heck with all the thunderstorms lately I end up with several buns huddled on my lap so I can sooth them. They are terrified of the big boomies.



Awww! That is so cute that they cuddle with you during thunderstorms. How precious.

Mine seem to rely on the dog to alert them to danger. We had one unusually loud clap of thunder the other day. Dog jumped and that made the buns take a notice. Normally all of them ignore thunder. (Funny when the dog barks at the front door, they'll hop out of their open cage to see what's going on.)

Oh, I've so thought about getting a stroller for my buns. How does that work out for you. Did you have to alter it in anyway? I was wondering if I'd have to put a plastic box in for the bottom part where they sit. I was also trying to find one large enough to comfortably hold them both. Do you have a photo of your stroller? or a link?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00339I750/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The only thing I do is add puppy wee pads over the removable padded seat in case of accidents. I put a blankie and some hay in incase they get hungry.

I think the buns take their cue from the cat who is also terrig=fied of storms. Lightning hit our house when he was a kitten and ever since then he cowers. My husband holds the cat and I usually end up covered in buns.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 30, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Double-Deck-Pet-Stroller/dp/B00339I750/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1343669048&sr=8-8&keywords=double+decker+stroller

The only thing I do is add puppy wee pads over the removable padded seat in case of accidents. I put a blankie and some hay in incase they get hungry.

I think the buns take their cue from the cat who is also terrig=fied of storms. Lightning hit our house when he was a kitten and ever since then he cowers. My husband holds the cat and I usually end up covered in buns.



That is so perfect. Much better than others I've looked at. Looks roomier, lighter, and with more visibility for the buns. I'd probably put them in one section together since they're bonded. Thanks for the photos and the link... once the weather cools, we're going to go for walks!!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 30, 2012)

My rabbits would not be able to survive in the wild at all. They would be terrified of all the noise and predators.

I always give my rabbits out of cage time every day. I also take them outside sometimes. They love it and they binky a lot when they are hopping around the rabbit area.

When reading this thread, I became terrified about my rabbits or any rabbit being out in the wild.

Domestic and wild rabbits are very different from each other. Domestic rabbits depend on humans to care for them, and wild rabbits have the survival skills to make it on their own.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 31, 2012)

I myself wouldn't want to have to rely on MY survival skills. For one thing, I can hardly see without my glasses, so if they got broken & couldn't be replaced, I'd soon be history.


----------



## Joe.G (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine live outside in a nice coop/minibarn, they are very used to the sounds and i have been out there during storms with them and they don't flinch.


----------

